# Question: Essential Oil- Sweet Basil



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Last year I made sweet basil essential oil...it was my first time ever making essential oil and it turned out awesome. I ended up using it all in candles that sold like hotcakes! This summer I will be making more, and was wondering if anyone has ever made sweet basil scented soap and how it turned out? I have made glycerin based soaps but am thinking of making some sweet basil goats milk with oatmeal...any thoughts?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I made a sweet basil CP soap years ago and I couldn't give it away! People told me they didn't want to smell like spaghetti...... I think blended with something else might be a better idea.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

haha, good point! Thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm wondering how you made the sweet basil EO. I grow a lot of different basils ... always more than I can use in cooking.


----------

